# And more...



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe sitting pretty!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

What a little lady she is so cute!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

How tall is she Ruth? She looks about the same size as Saffi who is 15 inches but very 'neat'.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Turi - she is just hitting 14inches. Just measured her today.. Nice change as she actually stood for me!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Perfect size! 

We love Saffi's size, especially in London. I can carry her to go up and down the escalator on the tube so problem!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Smooth chin and a fluffy bum


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Turi - I am very happy with her size.. She isn't so small she looks like she could break but definitely small enough to be carried around. How does Saffi do on the tube? I didn't know you were allowed dogs. Belfast is behind the times... It doesn't really cater for dogs at all. I had a peek on your blog there to look at some more pics of Phoebe and saw one of her in Starbucks! Seriously? I was amazed!!

Marzi - you got it in one! Fluffy bum.. Lol.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She always looks so perfect. I love her. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's a babe!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She links so elegant. Just love her.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You're all so kind with your comments... Even Lola might blush!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw little lady! So lovely x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> How does Saffi do on the tube? I didn't know you were allowed dogs. Belfast is behind the times... It doesn't really cater for dogs at all. I had a peek on your blog there to look at some more pics of Phoebe and saw one of her in Starbucks! Seriously? I was amazed!!


This sounds bonkers but Saffi LOVES the tube - the tube is normally a place where people avoid eye contact and are grumpy with each other. Saffi sits at people's feet and flirts until they eventually smile and give in to her charms - SMILING ON THE TUBE - WAH!!! I've attached a couple of pictures of Saffi on the public transport... Dogs are allowed on any form of London transport, even taxis. However, you legally have to carry them on the escalator up and down. 

I think London shops & cafes have to cater for dogs because people tend to live so far from where they work and don't travel by car that the shops would lose custom - that's my theory anyway. Saffi comes into Topshop, H & M, Cafe Nero & Costa to name a few... she is not allowed into Pret or Starbucks (Phoebe was an acception probably because she is small) and she has not been declined from a pub yet...


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Fab pictures Turi and so good to hear she makes people smile on the tube. If everyone had a little cockapoo in their lives in sure the world would be a happier place.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That's amazing! Really wish we could take Lola to more human places like that! Just great. You Londoners are very lucky!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Had Lola weighed at the vet and she is 9kg. She has stayed around this the last few months. I wonder if that's her done? Turi-interested to know Saffis weight since they are similar in height and build.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Saffi's weight fluctuates between 8.3kg and 9kg - she has been around this weight since December when she was a year old. 

They really are a similar build aren't they?!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeh they are. It's funny! Must be the working mum. Saffi isn't toy though sure she isn't? Lola is a bit tall for a toy, anything is possible though I think.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

No Saffi's Daddy was a Miniature. She is just a petite girl for that cross I think but perfect for us


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love the picture of Saffi on the bus


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Turi said:


> No Saffi's Daddy was a Miniature. She is just a petite girl for that cross I think but perfect for us


Perfectly petite!


----------

